# Some of my mice



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

My tans and foxes:

Black tan male *Macho*



















Black tan girl *Vanity*



















Choco fox girl *Hope*



















Champagne tan girl *Shandy*



















Blue tan girl *Ash*



















Black tan girl *Luna*



















Dove tan male *Drewie*



















Black tan male *Pip*










Some selfs

White black eyed *Elwyn de Cerridwen*










Argente creme girl *Natilla*



















Agouti male *Bink*



















Black male *Shaidan*



















Some pieds

Cinnamon tan pied girl *Canelle*










Black tan pied longhair girl *Mandely*










Cinnamon tan pied male *Vivo*










Dove tan pied girl *Cloud*



















Black tan pied longhair male *Mancha*










My siameses

Siamese pied male *Amigo*



















Siamese male *Mr. Evil*




























Siamese satin girl *Belle*



















Siamese satin girl *Ezza*










Siamese girl *Splendid*




























So this was it for now  soon I'll show the rest of my mice


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh wow, I would kill to find mice like those. They're all stunning. I especially top your first black and tan lady.


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

*Sigh* .... wow are they impressive photos of some impressive mice ..... it sounds very fickle to base this on looks alone ... I'm sure they've got lovely personalities too.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thank both of you  
Yes Vanity is indeed very gorgeous.. That's why she's called Vanity  hehe

Yes most of them have amazing personality's but some I have a short time and they are still a bit scared.. Mostly the pieds I'm showing here. Doesnt matter, with some patience that will work out just fine!!

Thanks for the compliments I'm indeed very proud of them


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Vanity and Mr. Evil are my favorites. Vanity especially is gorgeous!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Yeah Sadly enough I found out that the breeder where I got Vanity from has tumors in his lines, so I can't breed with her.. Its really a bummer!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

That's terrible news! Lovely nonetheless! The points on those siamese are hardcore!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Splendid and Ash are my favorites. So cute...


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

I love all your pieds/brokens, they're always my favourites 
Vanity is absolutely beautiful too, what a shame you can't breed from her!  Still, she makes such a pretty pet mousey 
Gorgeous photos


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

All Beautiful, especially Dr Evil :love1


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments I'm flattered


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Here are some of my other mice..

Black tan pied girl *Bless*



















Black tan pied girl *Tipsy*










Black tan banded girl *Lakie*



















Dove satin girl *Shiny*



















Dove girl *Jaclynn*



















Red pied girl *Crazy*










Argente tan satin male *Golden*



















Black eyed siamese fox male *King*



















Agouti variegated girl *Kiara*



















Black girl *Shady*










Silveragouti astrex girl *Frizzy*



















Burmese astrex girl *Lizzy*



















Silver agouti girl *Lady*



















Silvered burmese *Cassie*










Black variegated girl *Aisha*




























Black eyed siamese splashed male *Myrtil*



















??????? splashed male *Vicomte*




























Black eyed siamese longhair splashed girl *Sienna*


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Heee! I just love longhairs. So shaggy! I notice your argente tan... I have a creamy argente girl who may or may not be tan. Is there a visible difference on yours, or is it just genetic?


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Now i see what you meant when you said mine has short snouts


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

@Laigaie: I did not knew it until I bred him to a self Dove girl. And there appears to be doves tan in the litter. So I dont know how you can tell the difference really..

@Kelly: Lucky you know what I mean now 

Thanks both for your reaction


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:love :love :kewl Beautiful!!!!
love the props, i might have to do that


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Hehe thanks


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous!!  :love1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Golden is just incredible! He shines like an opal!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thanks both 

Yes Sarah I know he's amazing !! Need sunglasses when I take him out  hahaha


----------

